# Help me ID this recurve



## Jasper (Oct 13, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me this Bear bow last week. He didn't know what kind it is or the weight. He said the guy that used to run Deercliff Archery gave it to him many years ago and that Fred Bear had supposedly signed it. Unfortunately someone painted it. It's 52" long tip to tip measured along the curve of the limbs.

I want to remove the paint and get it back as close to original as possible. Any tips on how to do it without harming the finish?

I also need a new string made for it. The one that came with it is 45" long......not sure if that's the correct length or not. I'd gladly pay someone to make one for me.

Any idea what it's worth? (Not that I want to sell it)

Thanks!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 14, 2010)

I am going to guess it's a Kodiak Super Mag, and it sounds like the string is too short.  Get with BKBigKid for a new string.

IF your bow was signed by Fred Bear, it has some collector value for sure.  You need to use the least aggressive method of removing the paint. 
Droptine59 is the best I know of for advice on what to use and how to do it, he can be found at droptinetraditions.com
Dan


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep you will need a 48" string. 
Only use a dacron B-50 string.   Any other type of string will destroy the bow. 

Papalion should be here shortly and he can give you some good info on the bear. 
It might be a factory camo paint job!  Hold on before removing the paint.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys, I was there when Jasper was given this bow. Earlier in the weekend, he was shooting my old Bear Grizzly like an old pro, in fact he killed his first deer at age nine (if I remember the story correctly, I've only heard it for 32 years straight) with a Shakespeare Necedah. Any help you can give him would be great.

John, This site was on another thread and I thought of this bow when I saw it. May be worth the money to have it done.

http://sylvandell-bows.com/refinishing_backing.html

Mike


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 14, 2010)

Take some WD-40 on a rag and rub a very small area.  It should take the paint off, without harming the Fullerplast finish Bear used.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 14, 2010)

I would use acetone and take your time.  If Papa Bears signature is under that paint. ypu don't want to remove it.

If Papa Bear signed it, the owner "should" have sprayed ofer the signature with a clear acrylic or somethig to protect the signature.  If he did, this sould help protect it while you are removing the paint.  If he did not overspray the signature, then it is at risk.

Acetone is basicall fingure nail polish remover in bulk.   Marty recommended WD-40, and that may work too.  Donno..never stripped one with WD-40, but Marty won't steer ya wrong.

As for what it is...the length you describe sounds like a 48" bow, which would be a Super Magnum in a Near.   However, it just doesn't look like a Super Magnum to me.  The cut of the bow looks more like a Ben Pearson or a Shakespear, but I don't think Papa Bear would have signed any bow other than a Bear.  Maybe he did.

In any case, when you remove the paint, the silk screens should be under th camo.

One word of advice.  When you are removing the camo, quit rubbing when you first see the wood.  The original finish under the camo can be taken off if you are not careful.  Remove the camo paint lighty working in small areas.  Take your time and you should be fine.

Make sure you caome back and let us know what you find under that camo job.

Another thought...If you are going to hunt with it, consider leaving the camo as it is.  It may not be factory original, but it is original as to how you got it.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just curious, is there a Bear coin medallion? I can't see one in the pic's.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't see it either.  I don't think it is a Bear, and definitely not a Super Magnum.  The Super Magnum has a really raditcal heel on the grip that this one dles not have.  The red case is definitely not a Bear case even thouigh it has a Bear pull tab on the zipper.

I can see Pearson, Indian, York, Shakespeare, or whatever, but not Bear.

Once he gets the camo off, if he takes it off, the mystery will be solved.

Keep in mind that if it is not a Bear, that doesn't mean it is a bad bow.


----------



## fishbait (Oct 14, 2010)

If you look real close in the third pic. It looks as if the coin is a flush mount by the black guide. Looks more like a kodiak magnum to me than a super mag. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 14, 2010)

Either you are halucenatin'...or ya got better eyes than me

Still...NOT A BEAR


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 14, 2010)

Look at the Rest on the riser I am assuming this is factory. If that is the case it is a ShakeSpeare Bow 

I had a Bow that had a Identical rest on it, and the medalion in the Side was Bigger around than the bear coin.  

I am guessing a Necadah


----------



## fishbait (Oct 14, 2010)

Jack what bow has a emblem that is a bullseye with an arrow through it? Could it be a shakespear cascade x29.
 After looking more closely I have to say me no thinks it a bear.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't recall that emblem, Jerome.

But a Shakespeare is a definite possibility


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 14, 2010)

It's a Wing.  Possibly an Osprey?  

Ignore him Jack, he's too pumped up about the Horse Creek hunt to make any sense right now. Besides, he's bearing the brunt of a tongue lashing from me due to his pork-chop marinade overspill which caused my tater skins to taste like they were pulled from a burning chinese restaurant.  


I still say Wing. Wonderful shooting bow.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 14, 2010)

NOPE

I'm with Jerome...Shakespeare


----------



## Just BB (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay Guys, Let me throw something in. I was there and held the bow. I believe there is a coin of some kind. I ran my finger across it and it sure felt like one. I've circled the spot. Also, I held my grizzly up to it and from the side the riser looks alike, but if you look at the front of the bow, the riser/handgrip is off set. I could have sworn that the fella that gave it to Jon said it was "made by Fred Bear". It that was the case could this be some type of prototype bow or demo bow? Joh is hunting but I asked him to take a front shot of the bow.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 15, 2010)

I just don't see it, Mike

Could be the lighting, could be the angle, could be that your memory is better than these old "has been" eyes.

Jerome says he can see an outline of a coin.  All I see in the forth  picture is a spot that looks like it could be the head of a phillips screw about the center of the opening of the arrow holder.

If he is going to strip the camo, the coin location would be the best place to start, to make sure he can remove the paint without removing the original factory finish.

Looking at the cut of the riser, I just don't see "Bear" at all.

If it is a Bear. my best guess with all the info and pictures provided is that it would be a Kodiak Magnum, but definitely not a Super Magnum...and I still don't see a Mgnum there.  It will be interesting to see what it it really is.

My best guess is a Shakespeare, American, Indian, Pearson, or something else...but not a Bear.    I am ready to be proven wrong.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 15, 2010)

The Shakespeare I had had a medallion there as well


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 15, 2010)

Granted Brian...but most Shakespears did not have a coin.

After 1958 ALL Bears had a flat coin until the mid '70's when they went to the raised coin.   If this bow has no coin, it is not a bear, unless the coin was removed, the hole filled and then sanded smooth, and I seriously doubt that is the case.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I think I can see a faint ring that would be about the same size as a Bear medallion. If it is a ring it may be the result of where a medallion once was or still is but covered heavily with the paint job. Seems to me it would take a lot of paint to get it to a point it looks flush and I don't see that as something someone would do, at least not intentionally.

Like Jack suggested, removing the paint at this suspect spot for a medallion would be the best place to start. I'm getting anxious to know just exactly what it is.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 15, 2010)

As I said...these old "has been" eyes may just not be seeing it.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 15, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Granted Brian...but most Shakespears did not have a coin.
> 
> After 1958 ALL Bears had a flat coin until the mid '70's when they went to the raised coin.   If this bow has no coin, it is not a bear, unless the coin was removed, the hole filled and then sanded smooth, and I seriously doubt that is the case.



the one I had Was a necadah,
It had a medallion Like a bear coin on the side that was just glued on. No raised Letters or shapes on it. Just a flat piece of Metal with the screen Print of a design on it. Nothing fancy at all.  It was located in the same spot but lower than a Bear Coin. 

the other thing that Leads me to Believe it is a Shakespeare is the Rest and side-plate. thoose are Very common on a Shakespeare Bow.  (yes it could have been added at a later date) I just don't see a Shakespeare rest being put on a Bear Bow. 

As your self and Others Said it doesn't have the lines of a Bear Bow.  Look at the pics of the front of the riser, the Corners are not rounded enough to be a Bear. 


Like Others I would love to know the true Identity of this Particular Bow.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 15, 2010)

Actually as I stated in my orignal post, John's first deer was with a Necedah. I think if it is one, he'd be tickled pink. Papalapin, there is something there. I could feel it under the paint and it is lower than the coin on my bear. John was headed home at 01:00 from the woods. Maybe he'll get the paint off that area first so we can see. I sent him a text to check the post on here.

I put some yeller arra's pointing to the suspected emblem cause some of the older gentlemen on this sight may have declining eyesight!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm beginning to agree that it's a Necedah. Looky here!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeh Mike, I can fantly see wht you're talking about, but it still looks more like paint variations to me.   Could be a coin, but I still don't think it's a Bear.

A friend of mine stated that he thinks it has the lines of a Wing Thunderbird.

I think that is a possibility.


Jasper certainly has given us a mystery that now only he can solve.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very neat.  Im also ready to know the identity.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Jasper (Oct 16, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Very neat.  Im also ready to know the identity.



Sorry guys. Been going 90 MPH since I got the bow. Walking out the door to the UGA game now..........will clean it up and solve the mystery with pics soon! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya gonna leave us hangin' to go see a game that ya know the DAWGS are gonna win anyway?

What a "TEASE"


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 16, 2010)

George has a Thunderbird, here's the pic.

I'll have to get a picture of fishbait's Osprey and post it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 16, 2010)

Welll that just might take the T-Bird out of the picture.

I think all T-Birds have the taps for the Wing bow quiver, as the one above has.  Looking at the pics of the mystery bow, it has not taps that I can see.

I wouild say it could possibly be a 52" Red Wing Hunter, but they also are tapped for the Wing Quiver, and the edges are smoothly rounded than the mystery bow.

So, until the DAWGS game is over, the mystery continues.

I still say Pearson, Shakespeare, or American Archery.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 17, 2010)

OK guys.........here's the answer. After a little rubbing with some Goof Off I discovered it's a 45# Shakespeare Cascade X29. Many of you were close and a couple nailed it on the head! 

Thanks for your help. Now I just gotta get me a string made and start flingin!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome, I love a good mystery.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 17, 2010)

I did not nail a model number, but I had Shakepeare in my sights...could have come out to be several other brands.

Ya got a good bow there.  Solid Shooter

Ok finish the mystery...was there, or was there not, a coin on the riser.  I could never see it but oters say they could.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## fishbait (Oct 18, 2010)

Brain got the maker and I got the model.  That be team work right.:


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 18, 2010)

Like I always a say...None of us knows it all, but collectively, we know a lot.

That's what makes these forums great.  We share knowledge.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 18, 2010)

Lets see sone pics ofthe bow all cleaned up!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 18, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> Lets see sone pics ofthe bow all cleaned up!



I will second that,  
Of course that will take a while


----------



## Jasper (Oct 18, 2010)

Papa,

No sir, no coin. The way the paint was caked on kinda made it look like one was there. I'll post some pics when I get all the paint off. Just took enough off to figure out what it was initially. 

Kinda glad it's a Shakespeare as it brings back memories. Killed my first deer when I was 11 years old with a 45 lb. Necedah in 1971. As a foolish young kid I traded it in on my first compound at Deercliff Archery and got $15 for it. Sure wish I had kept it for a keepsake!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah...many of us have made that same mistake.  I think everyone should always keep their first bow, not matter what it is.  That's where we started.

I was pretty certain there was no coin, but you never know when it is coverd with paint.

Good find.

Be sure to post pics when you get it cleaned up.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 18, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Yeah...many of us have made that same mistake.  I think everyone should always keep their first bow, not matter what it is.  That's where we started.
> 
> I was pretty certain there was no coin, but you never know when it is coverd with paint.
> 
> ...



Okay Oaky, I'll first say to you PAPA that you are the man and you nailed the no coin on the head even though I might have said something about you eyesight   Second, I stand corrected on John age when he arrowed his first. I've probably heard that story more than he's heard the phrase " I shoulda shot that elk" but who's counting. I guess I'll hear it again soon since I errored. Anyway, one of the reasons I love this site and traditional archery is the fine folks on here. Thanks for giving John all the help.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey...John provided us with some mysterious entertainment.

Any comment you made about my eyesight was probably right on.

Can't deny what cataracs do to my vision.


----------



## Dan in MI (Oct 19, 2010)

I know I'm late to the party but the quote below was the answer. I saw that arrowhead rest and KNEW it was a Shakespear. (never saw a add on/replacement of that one) I also remembered the stick on emblem where Bear mounts the coin. My brother is a Super Necedah freak and it all was crystal clear.



BkBigkid said:


> the one I had Was a necadah,
> It had a medallion Like a bear coin on the side that was just glued on. No raised Letters or shapes on it. Just a flat piece of Metal with the screen Print of a design on it. Nothing fancy at all.  It was located in the same spot but lower than a Bear Coin.
> 
> the other thing that Leads me to Believe it is a Shakespeare is the Rest and side-plate. thoose are Very common on a Shakespeare Bow.  (yes it could have been added at a later date) I just don't see a Shakespeare rest being put on a Bear Bow.
> ...


----------

